# Yo pienso que en julio



## AJJ

Hello all.  Apologies for such a basic request but could somebody please translate the following text from a lovely girl I met in Barcelona...  Thanks.

Hola Adan. Yo pienso que en julio estrellas va estar muchisimo mas brillante que aora . . .


----------



## Outsider

AJJ said:
			
		

> Hola Adan. Yo pienso que en julio estrellas va estar muchisimo mas brillante que aora . . .


"Hi Adan. I think that in July stars is going to be much brighter than now."


----------



## belén

AJJ said:
			
		

> Hello all.  Apologies for such a basic request but could somebody please translate the following text from a lovely girl I met in Barcelona...  Thanks.
> 
> Hola Adan. Yo pienso que en julio estrellas va estar muchisimo mas brillante que aora . . .




I will correct the original text, if you don't mind.

"Hola Adan. Yo pienso que en julio las estrellas van a estar muchísimo más brillantes que ahora..."


Saludos,
Belén


----------



## QUIJOTE

Yo pienso que en julio estrellas va estar muchisimo mas brillante que aora . . .

sorry but someone beat me to the punch.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Just out of curiosity, AJJ. Was the text written by a native English speaker? It's just that there were several grammar and spelling mistakes, as Belén kindly pointed out.

No offence intended, of course.


----------



## niña

Don't panic. Maybe he just made a transcript of what she said.

I refuse to believe a Spanish speaker would write like that


----------



## SILSEP

Hi Quijote,

Sorry, one question...what does"beat me to the punch" means? 

thanks!


----------



## gotitadeleche

SILSEP said:
			
		

> Hi Quijote,
> 
> Sorry, one question...what does"beat me to the punch" means?
> 
> thanks!



This means that someone else got there before he did. In this case he realized that someone had already answered the question before he could finish his post.


----------



## QUIJOTE

yep that's what it is...Good stuff!! gotitadeleche.


----------



## AJJ

And just onemore pls....Thanks in advance:

Adam mi gusta como evas idima espaola,que lastima que yo no puedu desir lomizmo en ingles


----------



## ILT

Adam, I like how you talk/carry? the Spanish language, it's a shame I can't say the same in English

And the corrected Spanish version:
Adam, me gusta cómo hablas/llevas? el idioma español, lástima que yo no puedo decir lo mismo en inglés

Greetings!

ILT


----------



## AJJ

I should reply to the earlier comments....Don't worry, the person is not a native spanish speaker hence the poor spelling/grammar.  A bit thank you to you all for being so helpful to me today..


----------



## VenusEnvy

AJJ: Do you realize that sometimes, you post the same thing two times?


----------



## AJJ

Hello - yes, I just noticed that sometimes I have posted the same notice twice.  I am sorry and will be more careful in the future!  Good night to you all...


----------



## Masood

AJJ said:
			
		

> And just onemore pls....Thanks in advance:
> 
> Adam mi gusta como evas idima espaola,que lastima que yo no puedu desir lomizmo en ingles



Hi AJJ, I don't understand the first part (up to the comma...there are some typos in there, I'm afraid). The second part says "how sad that I can't say the same in English".

No offence, but I must point out (as have LadyB and Belen), that the grammar/spelling is very poor. e.g.

no puedu desir lomizmo en ingles...should be: no puedo decir lo mismo en inglés.

Cheers.


----------



## Masood

AJJ said:
			
		

> I should reply to the earlier comments....Don't worry, the person is not a native spanish speaker hence the poor spelling/grammar.  A bit thank you to you all for being so helpful to me today..


OK. No problem, mate.


----------



## QUIJOTE

I love translating said:
			
		

> Adam, I like how you talk/carry? the Spanish language, it's a shame I can't say the same in English
> 
> And the corrected Spanish version:
> Adam, me gusta cómo hablas/llevas? el idioma español, lástima que yo no puedo decir lo mismo en inglés
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ILT


 
Not that it isn't good as it is, but I rather use *pity* instead of *shame*, the way I see it it is not embarrassing only a misfortune, am I right?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

AJJ said:
			
		

> I should reply to the earlier comments....Don't worry, the person is not a native spanish speaker hence the poor spelling/grammar.  A bit thank you to you all for being so helpful to me today..



AJJ, please don't take offence at my curiosity, I was just wondering how a native speaker managed to make so many typos   . Don't worry, you should have seen my first attempts at writing English...


----------



## peruviangirl

AJJ said:
			
		

> And just onemore pls....Thanks in advance:
> 
> Adam mi gusta como evas idima espaola,que lastima que yo no puedu desir lomizmo en ingles




Adam I like the way you speak Spanish, but I'm sorry I cannot say the same in English... 

Regards, 
Diana    

Any correction is welcome...


----------



## AJJ

Hello again.  You are all such a friendly and helpful group here: so different to the sometimes quite unhelpful and competitive forums I find via my work (computer forensic investigation).  Maybe I could just ask you to translate another message for me:

"Buenos dias Adam.* * * Tu no mi molestas,de contrario,mi gustas. Estoi mas pidiente de telefono,no se porque espero tus mensajes y siento mui bien.Qiero*verte mas veses, estar con tigo mas. . ."

And don't worry, no offence taken to any comments on the poor spelling & grammar.  Thank you all again in advance...


----------



## QUIJOTE

"Buenos dias Adam.* * * Tu no mi molestas,de contrario,mi gustas. Estoi mas pidiente de telefono,no se porque espero tus mensajes y siento mui bien.Qiero*verte mas veses, estar con tigo mas. . ."

Good morning Adam. *** You don't bother me, to the contrary, I like you. I am always expecting the phone, I don't know why but, I wait for your messages and I feel good. I want to see you more, be with you more...'

Muuaaa....................JUST KIDDING SHE DIDN'T SAY THAT


----------



## AJJ

Thank you - crash spanish course for me before I go back to Barcelona in July!


----------



## helenduffy

"It's a pity.." sounds British to me ( USAmerican).  "It's a shame..." sounds more like American.


----------



## AJJ

Hello all (who are still awake).  May I ask you to please show pity on an infatuated chap and translate one more for me please?

Buenos noches Adam. Pienso que esta noche tu vas dormir mas dulse


----------



## Chaucer

AJJ said:
			
		

> Hello all (who are still awake).  May I ask you to please show pity on an infatuated chap and translate one more for me please?
> 
> Buenos noches Adam. Pienso que esta noche tu vas dormir mas dulse



*I think tonight you'll sleep much more sweetly.
 I think tonight you'll be sleeping much more sweetly.
I think you'll be sleeping more sweetly tonight.
*

También hay la forma:
*I think you'll sleep more sweet tonight.*
*I think you'll sleep sweeter tonight .*

Well, Adam, as a native speaker yourself, I suppose you already knew all the ways of saying the gist of the sentence.


----------



## AJJ

Thank you Chaucer - when I see this person in July I will take my lap top and run her through her spelling/grammar: in August you will (hopefully) see a big improvement!  Good night to you all...


----------



## LadyBlakeney

AJJ, your friend is not doing bad at all, on the contrary. It takes years to master grammar & spelling in any language. I don't lose hope on myself...


----------



## AJJ

Hello all - hope you are well.  Could I please ask you to translate another message for me?  Thanks in advance.

Agradable  Adam!  No se como esplicarte  aora mi gustaria estar con tigo alado de ventana como otra noche y esplicarte todo que hecho hoy


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello AJJ.

First, I'd like to propose a correction of the original, for learners:



			
				AJJ said:
			
		

> *¡Qué a*gradable *eres* Adam!  No s*é* c*ó*mo e*x*plicarte *que* a*h*ora m*e* gustar*í*a estar *contigo al lado* de *la* ventana como *la* otra noche/otras noches y e*x*plicarte todo *lo* que hecho hoy.



And a translation:

How nice (of you/you are) Adam! I don't know how to explain that I'd like to be by your side next to the window, like the other night/nights before, and tell you everything I did today.


----------



## niña

I thought I'd correct this little mistake. Great correction and translation LadyBlakeney   

¡Qué agradable eres Adam! No sé cómo explicarte que ahora me gustaría estar contigo al lado de la ventana como la otra noche y explicarte todo lo que he hecho hoy.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thanks for spotting it, Niña.


----------



## AJJ

Could I trouble you for one more please??  Thank you.

Adam tengo mucho medo cvanto tu bienes no puedu comprender te y tengo tantas cosas esplicarte . . .Mi gustarha aprender  ingles@


----------



## Nomismum

Maybe that should be 

adam, tengo mucho miedo que cuando vienes no puedo comprenderte, y tengo tantas cosas explcarte... me gustaria aprender ingles!

Adam, I'm scared that when you come I won't understand you and I have so many things to explain... I wish I could learn English

Adam, are you sure you know what you're doing!!


----------



## AJJ

Hello all!  I hope this text exchange is amusing you as well as hopefully bringing up some useful learning points!  Could I please ask for your help in translating one more for me please:

Adam tu hecho mi reir con mi pluma y papel quero buscar una persona que puede audar mi un poco en Ingles


----------



## Martona

AJJ said:
			
		

> Could I trouble you for one more please??  Thank you.
> 
> Adam tengo mucho medo cvanto tu bienes no puedu comprender te y tengo tantas cosas esplicarte . . .Mi gustarha aprender ingles@



Hi: Can I help you with the translation?

Adam, Me da mucho miedo ( me temo) que cuando vengas no pueda comprenderte y ¡tengo tantas cosas que contarte/explicarte! Me gustaría aprender inglés.

Cheers,
Martona


----------



## Martona

AJJ said:
			
		

> Hello all! I hope this text exchange is amusing you as well as hopefully bringing up some useful learning points! Could I please ask for your help in translating one more for me please:
> 
> Adam tu hecho mi reir con mi pluma y papel quero buscar una persona que puede audar mi un poco en Ingles



Another help: 

Adam me has hecho reir mucho (con mi pluma y papel) con tu escrito, quiero buscar una persona que me pueda ayudar un poco con mi inglés.

Hope this helps you.
Martona


----------



## steph.lewis

Martona said:
			
		

> Adam me has hecho reir mucho (con mi pluma y papel) con tu escrito, quiero buscar una persona que me pueda ayudar un poco con mi inglés.


 
Adam, you've really made me laugh (with my pen and paper) with the way you write; I want to find someone who can help me a bit with my English.


----------



## AJJ

Hello all.  This is my final request for help so I would be very grateful if somebody could help me translate the following:

Hola aqradable Adam! Estava en gimnasio y no podia contestar antes. Todo julio estoi en BCN. Mi vacaciones en aqosto.


----------



## Nomismum

Hello lovely (?) Adam! I was at the gym and couldn't answer before. I'm in Barcelona for the whole of July. My holidays are in August.

Hope it helps and Good luck!


----------



## AJJ

Thank you very much (again)!!


----------



## AJJ

hello all - I'm really sorry to ask again but if you have could kindly speare the time would you also mind translating this for me as I'm struggling with any meaning, thank you!

Estava mui ocupada hoi , renovado papeles de ni?o,y dispollas hido de compras . Esta tan bonito tiempo que mi apetese pasiar juntos por BC N


----------



## Alundra

AJJ said:
			
		

> hello all - I'm really sorry to ask again but if you have could kindly speare the time would you also mind translating this for me as I'm struggling with any meaning, thank you!
> 
> Estava mui ocupada hoi , renovado papeles de ni?o,y dispollas hido de compras . Esta tan bonito tiempo que mi apetese pasiar juntos por BC N


 
It's wrong spelled. I guess it's something as:

Estaba muy ocupada hoy, renovando los papeles del niño y después he ido de compras. Está tan bonito el tiempo que me apetece pasear juntos por Barcelona.

I think it would be something as: 

I was very busy today, renovating the kid's documents (papers) and then I have gone to shopping. It was a weather so beautiful than I would crave to walk together across (through)  Barcelona.

I hope it help you.
Please, correct me.
Alundra.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Interesting choice of words. Renovating papers that is.


Today I was very busy. Renovated the kid's papers and then after went shopping. The weather was so beautiful that I craved a walk together around BC N.


----------



## steph.lewis

Surely it would be "renewing the kid's paperwork" or even "documents" ? And rather than "crave" I think I would say "I really feel like".

Just my opinion!


----------



## QUIJOTE

I agree. there are better ways to say the same.


----------



## Perro

AJJ said:
			
		

> And just onemore pls....Thanks in advance:
> 
> Adam mi gusta como evas idima espaola,que lastima que yo no puedu desir lomizmo en ingles



Adan me gusta comos hablas el idioma Español, que lastima que yo no pueda decir lo mismo en Ingles


----------

